# maru 2x2 full mechanism picture



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2009)

appearantly it is very different from v-cube mechs

pictures from: http://maru.tw/index.php?option=com...ble-a-db-2-layer-cube&catid=34:data&Itemid=62

























































































































































++++++++++++++++++Disassembly+++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## joey (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks pretty much the same as ES?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 28, 2009)

Um... from what I can see, it is the v-cube mech, just with certain parts hollowed out and one corner fused to prevent internal lockups. The only other difference it the fact that it has ES-like corner caps.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 28, 2009)

joey said:


> Looks pretty much the same as ES?


That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2009)

no ES only have 3 center pieces and have a weird big block.


----------

